# Cat doors in UPVC doors



## Mr T (7 Jun 2010)

HI

I've recently moved into a house with UPVC doors etc. I've not had any experience with this before. How do you fit a cat flap into a UPVC door with moulded panels? Or perhaps you can't, I would have thought you needed a flat panel to sit the flap frame onto.

Help would be appreciated as the moggy is getting restless!

Chris[/i]


----------



## Toscageoff (7 Jun 2010)

Greetings

I had no problem as the cat flap fitted into tthe flat part of the mouled panel - just drilled a half inch hole then cut out the shape of the frame using a jigsaw and the template provided.

A note of caution ensure you fit it on the hinge side of the door and NOT in the middle of the door or underneath the latch. That way no one can reach in and undo the lock.

Regards


----------



## Mr T (7 Jun 2010)

Thanks for the advice Geoff. 

My problem is that the cat flap is wider than the panels, so it spans the raised mouldings. It's the smallest flap so I can't go any smaller to fit between the mouldings.

Chris


----------



## dickm (7 Jun 2010)

Not much help, but we have the opposite problem - how to remember to lock the whole door so the cat can't get out any time she wants by swinging on the lever handle  . She's too darned bright.


----------



## Argee (7 Jun 2010)

It depends on how the door is put together and how old it is. Some doors are possible to rebuild with a flatter replacement lower section, but most are not. It may also be a fire door (if not partly glazed) with a metal lining - something you don't want to discover when you've drilled the pilot hole!

Isn't there an alternative - I fitted one through a cavity wall once (with a tunnel liner) because of the same problem.

Ray


----------



## Chippyjoe (7 Jun 2010)

Chris,

Does your pvcu door have a midrail? eg.glass in the top half and the raised panel in the bottom?
If it does,this is a straight forward fix,buy a replacement flat panel for the bottom and fix the cat flap.
You should find that the panel is either 24mm or 28mm thick and is a easy job to change.
If you can get away with a replacement flat panel it should cost you no more than approx £35-00 to £50-00.And expect to pay £10-00 extra for a reinforced one.

Mark.


----------



## SPinonit (7 Jun 2010)

Might as well ask your local scrotes where they'd like it placed, since they will probably use to burgle your house. Might as well put it somewhere they won't need to cause quite so much damage to enter.... 

I don't mean to pour cold water on your idea, but from a previous job, I know cat flaps/doors are used by burglars. It's an old trick,but it keeps giving burglars an easy way in. 

See: Lancashire Police Jan 2010, or Yell.com Home Security March 2010, or Cat flap burglary 

I have a cat and I live in a very low crime area, but there's no way I'm gonna cut an open invite for any tom, dick or harry into my home. The cat will have to cross his legs or use the litter tray.


----------



## jimi43 (7 Jun 2010)

Argee":27fw03dx said:


> It depends on how the door is put together and how old it is. Some doors are possible to rebuild with a flatter replacement lower section, but most are not. It may also be a fire door (if not partly glazed) with a metal lining - something you don't want to discover when you've drilled the pilot hole!
> 
> Isn't there an alternative - I fitted one through a cavity wall once (with a tunnel liner) because of the same problem.
> 
> Ray



Aren't cats simply amazing! Our male cat opens double glazed windows unless you lock them and hangs from door handles and pushes her back paws against the frame until they open. The female cat can't do either so she waits for him to do it and if he doesn't turn up she actually calls him to do it for her...typical woman!

:wink: 

Jim


----------



## BradNaylor (8 Jun 2010)

A cat flap? 

Our two cats are allowed into the house for an hour or so in the evening for some food and then chucked out again.

You're spoiling the pippers, Chris!


----------



## Paul Chapman (8 Jun 2010)

BradNaylor":1va64t9s said:


> Our two cats are allowed into the house for an hour or so in the evening for some food and then chucked out again.



I bet they find a cat flap (and some more food) somewhere else - they're not stupid :wink: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## cambournepete (8 Jun 2010)

Our cat asks to come in or go out.
So far very few "accidents"


----------



## jimi43 (8 Jun 2010)

Paul Chapman":33s8c6ou said:


> BradNaylor":33s8c6ou said:
> 
> 
> > Our two cats are allowed into the house for an hour or so in the evening for some food and then chucked out again.
> ...



Oh absolutely! Our male cat...Bailey...has been reported as having at least three sets of "slaves".

You don't own cats...you can't herd them....they are GODS...the Egyptians had it spot on!

Jim


----------



## Benchwayze (9 Jun 2010)

SPinonit":2f9nwpnb said:


> Might as well ask your local scrotes where they'd like it placed, since they will probably use to burgle your house. Might as well put it somewhere they won't need to cause quite so much damage to enter....
> 
> I don't mean to pour cold water on your idea, but from a previous job, I know cat flaps/doors are used by burglars. It's an old trick,but it keeps giving burglars an easy way in.
> 
> ...



I concur.
I haven't got a cat, but if I had, if he/she wasn't in by 10 pm, it'd be a night on the tiles. I had a dog once, but he had his own key! :wink:


----------



## Benchwayze (10 Jun 2010)

cambournepete":3g063y1j said:


> Our cat asks to come in or go out.
> So far very few "accidents"



My old dog was the same. 

Mind you, with his pedigree had he been human, he would have been Royalty and probably wouldn't have even sniffed at me!


----------

